# Whats your worst bug bite experience?



## spikethebest (Aug 19, 2010)

I am living right now my worst experience.

Monday afternoon I noticed some pain in my foot, and thought nothing of it. Tuesday morning, I woke up with a swollen right food, very bright red and purple, and in lots of pain. I go to a doctor, and they give me a shot of antibotics and a cream and send me home. The next day (wednesday) my foot is even worst and go to a different doctor. this doctor gives me another shot, sliced my bug bit open, no puss comes out, and just squeezes it so blood drains down the side of my foot for awhile. they give me some Vicodin and Augmentin and tell me to come back the next day. Thursday I go back to the same doctor, and he got a 2nd opinion, and they both agree it doesnt look good and the antibotics should of worked. so they tell me to go to the ER. I drove with my left foot to the ER, got x-rays (to check if the infection as spread to my bones), 7 vials of blood drawn (to determine what type of infection I have), lots of morphaine and IV antibotics. the ER doc says they have to admit me and observe if these new antibotics work out.

So i write this in the room of the hospital (Providence Holy Cross of Mission Hills, California room 308), walking the WPT (world poker tournment) and eat some pizza that my roommate brought. I have been told that at 4am they will put another IV drip into me. wippie for me!!

This couldn't of happened at a worst time. I have gotten 20+ Mazuri orders to ship out. I have missed 4 days of work. I can't attend my US Army weekend drill, I can't practice for my flight exam to finish my commerical pilot license, and yea I dont enjoy being in a hospital alone at night (my first time). 

So I am just wandering now.... i hope I get some entertaining replies to respond to this late at night. I am not tired at all.

thanks for reading....


----------



## dmmj (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear but my worst insect bite expeirence has been ants (black), and they only bite hard, but do no real damage. to date I have never been bitten by spiders (at least I have never seen a bite), millipedes, nor stung by bees hornets scorpion nor the like. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 20, 2010)

I was bitten by a brown recluse back in 2006. I was watching the Lakers-Suns playoffs (I believe it was game 4...the last game the Lakers won), and I was sitting in the dark wearing nothing but gym shorts and I felt something tickling my inner thigh...when I went to scratch...BLAMMO! It was like having a red hot rabies needle jammed into my leg...I smashed the spider and that's that! I thought originally that it was a male black widow...because it was brown...but I wasn't certain that they were venomous. Then I remembered a friend of mine telling me that he found a brown recluse in his garage...I matched it to a google photo...identical! That was it I thought! So I went to the emergency room (Thank God for City benefits), they measured the infected area...it looked like a 1/2" boil and I was told that as long as it didn't erupt or turn necrotic...I should be OK as long as I finished the antibiotics and didn't apply any heat or any thing...the pain was excruciating...like a five day flu...with the symptoms doubled in intensity. And all I could take was tylenol...not even with codeine. They also told me that I might be tempted to pop it to relieve pressure...and that if I did, that would be the last thing I would EVER do...Eventually (about a week and a half or so), the site started reducing and within a month all that remained (and still remains), is a purple blotch about a 1/4 inch to remind me of my little visitor.

So, Cory...you have my deepest sympathies...no idea of what it was?

Just get better!


----------



## harris (Aug 20, 2010)

A swarm of Yellowjackets that got me after I ran over their nest with the mower. Which I'd take any day over what happened to DeanS.


----------



## Becki (Aug 20, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon! It's difficult when you have so much to do, but your health is most important. No bad bug bite stories but hopefully others will come along and give you some entertainment.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 20, 2010)

well i didnt feel the bite at all. i am not even 100% sure it was a spider bite. i dont have any flu sympthoms at all. the doctors and nurses are very confused that i never had a fever, or the sweats or chills. also no nausea or vomitting either. just the "bite mark" on my foot, the swelling, redness, and pain. that is all i have, nothing else. thanks everyone for your replies. ill keep u all updated. hopefully i get out of here soon.


----------



## Tom (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's something fun, and appropriate for your situation:
http://www.onemotion.com/flash/spider/


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2010)

That was kinda' fun. He eats the little bugs your space bar adds to the picture.

The worst bug thing that ever happened to me was just a little old bee sting and another time, a wasp sting. Burns like fire the first day, but the second day...the itching!!! I've never had such bad itching before!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 20, 2010)

Tom said:


> Here's something fun, and appropriate for your situation:
> http://www.onemotion.com/flash/spider/



I enjoyed that one...I actually created little bugs for about 10 minutes to amuse the kiddies!



spikethebest said:


> well i didnt feel the bite at all. i am not even 100% sure it was a spider bite. i dont have any flu sympthoms at all. the doctors and nurses are very confused that i never had a fever, or the sweats or chills. also no nausea or vomitting either. just the "bite mark" on my foot, the swelling, redness, and pain. that is all i have, nothing else. thanks everyone for your replies. ill keep u all updated. hopefully i get out of here soon.



Not trying to downplay it at all, but maybe whatever nipped you...the reaction was allergic?!?!?


----------



## Angi (Aug 20, 2010)

I stepped on a scorpion in my bathroom and it stung me. It didn't hurt that much, but it creeped me out that I had a scorpion in my house.

I am so sorry to hear how sick you are.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll be praying for you Cory. I haven't had a bad bug bite, but I did have severe food poisoning last Thanksgiving while on vacation in Vegas. We had to drive from Vegas to San Diego and I can't tell you how many times I had to stop in the middle of the desert. I was so sick that my tongue actually peeled and it did damage to my liver. I was in the ER in San Diego for about. 11 hours. It took me days to recover and longer to get my taste buds back. I'll be praying that you feel better very soon.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 20, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Not trying to downplay it at all, but maybe whatever nipped you...the reaction was allergic?!?!?



i love that idea. i will ask the doctor about that. i havent seen the doctor yet, so keep the ideas coming. anything to help solve this is much appreciated.


----------



## hali (Aug 20, 2010)

oh poor you hope you get better soon


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 20, 2010)

doctor says its a skin infection. could of started from a bug bite, or a cut, or anything to make a hole in the skin, then bacteria got into my skin tissue and got infected and resist to the first line of antibotics given to me. those were the shots in my hip.


----------



## Missy (Aug 20, 2010)

I have not had any really bad bights but since you asked, I am an EMT and we got a call about a one year old boy that was having a seizure. We get there and the place was the worst drug and bug infected place that I had ever seen. The mom was on crack and did not even know she was on the earth let alone what was going on with her baby. We climb over trash and junk to get to the baby bed and there lays a under weight very sick little boy. The baby bed had dirty diapers and spoiled milk bottles in there with him. His diaper rash was the worst I have ever seen, big blisters and red and bleeding. When my partner picked him up I noticed the back of his head was totally flat from endless hours laying in that bed. His breathing was slow and shallow and for a one year old thats bad. We rushed him to the bus and in route to the hospital we started an IV and checked vitals, not good. Looking him over I found a huge boil that was black around the edge, red, hot and infected. Later that night we checked in on him and the docs said they believed it to be a brown recluse bight. For 3 days they fought for that kid but in the end he did not make it. The mother was arrested and is waiting trial. I have to testify and can't wait to do so. This was the worst case of abuse and neglect that I have seen so far and I will tell you I will never get over this one. The neighbor right next door to her apartment said she did not even know she had a baby and had lived next door for 3 years. I am sorry if I bumbed everyone out, but that is the real bad world and it makes me sick. It's calls like that make me wonder what the hell im doing this for and then you get another call that makes a difference in someones life.


----------



## fgately (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a good one. This happened almost 20 years ago, but I remeber it vividly!

I was driving a 16 passenger van for a summer day camp, on our way to an overnight trip to the beach. I was driving with the windows down because it was really hot outside. The kids were being typically rambuctious kids, and suddenly, something flew forward, bounced off the front widow, and then ended up landing between my legs. I thought one of the kids was throwng food or something. I reached down to grab what ever was there, and then, WHAM! Something stung me right next to the, well you know. I jumped, and quietly yelled out a bit, but managed to stay in the caravan until we pulled over. (No cell phones in the day.) I am still not sure what stung me, but it was obviously some type of hornet. It felt like an electric shock, and swelled up a bit. I was so happy when a couple of the more attractive female counselors came up to apply the sting ointment. "Yeah, the sting is right there." I felt kind of heroic!


----------



## terryo (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Tom...I've been feeding the damn spider for a half hour.
Missy...What a terrible, horrible story. Words can't even describe how I felt reading it. Don't ever think you are not making a difference. You must have to be very strong to do what you do. God bless you.
Cory...the only experience I've had with a bug of any kind (besides getting stung by a bee...ouch!) is....one night I was all alone watching TV and the biggest bug I ever saw ran across the screen. I was reading a book at the time, and threw it up in the air..ran out of the room and called my son to come over as fast as he could. I closed the door to my room until he got here, so the bug couldn't get out. He came over and searched my room for two hours....moving all the furniture. Then he called my other son, who came over with construction masks, and some kind of bug spray, and the two of them kept searching and spraying bug spray all over my room. While this was going on, my friend called to ask if I had watched Gray's Anatomy, and I said I was watching a little of it, but was reading a book at the same time because it was a repeat. Then I told her about the biggest bug I had ever seen, and that my two sons were here moving all the furniture looking for it. She then told me....laughing through her tears....that it was a commercial for an exterminator. It took me about 10 min. to get up enough nerve to go tell my sons what my friend told me. I had to sleep in the guest room while my room was airing out. True story. My kids will never let me live that one down.
Hope your feeling better reallllllll soon! Hugs!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL! Good story, Frank! Strange pictures floating around in my head now.


----------



## TortieGal (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow sorry to hear that Cory, I hope your feeling better today. I was walking around over in Eastern Oregon in high Dessert country poking around at rocks and I felt a sharp pain on my thigh, of course I slapped my pant leg until I was sure I killed it. I discovered I stood still to long near a bunch of fire ants, which are little red ants from hell. It hurt so bad I dam near dropped my pants in front of everybody, my whole leg ached I could not believe an aunt could do that. And I never felt anything crawl up my leg just the bite. 
Please let us now how youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re doing. I hate being in the hospital and being poked with needles. I feel so bad for you.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 20, 2010)

Well SPIKE Ol' Buddy .....* Get well * .. and along with mazuri I see
" RAID " .. in your sales ! 
SO ... Heres my story for ya .... and Iam sure I" ll hear the remarks ...
anyhow , 3 buddies and Myself... about as beach knuckleheads you can get and the only bugs we have are " lobsters" ..... we all set off to build a tattoo shop in the outskirts of Branson Mo. After Drving cross country for days ,, we made our desto and there was a cool creek , we all hopped in ...< of course hanging our clothes on nearby brush/branches> after a cool dip , dressed and went on with the adventure ... few hours later one of our buddies couldnt stop itching his crotch... we all laughed about who he might have seen before we left for the trip ..... well by the end of the nite ... we all were a bunch of " itching hippes" ... went to the " Town DOc" the next day ..... seems .. Us " City Boyz" .. ha haha ... had picked up a bunch of Deer Ticks ... and thought prime realastate was between your legs ... ( due to the warmth ) ,,,,, 
so ... Beware .... " Tip Toe Thru The Tulips" .... 
JD~ * GET WELL SOON *


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 21, 2010)

worse thing for me was when I was young kid, reading a book in my bedroom. Mom called me for something and I shifted - and had the worse pain behind my ear... when they calmed me down and checked things out, the screen for the window was open and there was a yellow jacket in the room. To this day I have a huge dislike for bugs that sting...

I hope you're feeling better and that your leg improves and continues to do so.

Missy ~ I'm sorry for your experience. It is never easy, especially with the little ones. I've had too many experiences like this when I was put in the ER. I'm thankful I work in adult ICU, and only in passing, with the babies. God bless us all in this field.


teri


----------



## jdawn (Aug 21, 2010)

I was a young girl, living out in rural Nevada w/ my family.. we had just watched the Star Trek movie, "Wrath of Khan". That same night when I went to bed, I was horrified to have a strange sound and feeling right in my ear! Having just watched the horrible earwig, torture scene-- I was inconsolable as I went to my parents, telling them that I was afflicted with 'the wrath of Khan'!

An ear rinse was done the next day at the Dr's and it turned out to be a little gnat that somehow had gotten into in my ear canal. Talk about bad timing  My imagination plus the recent movie scenes made this my own 'Khan' torture scene! My family kids me about the whole episode to this day...  Hope you get feeling better!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 21, 2010)

Back in the day my husband and kids and I were driving from Santa Cruz Calif to Bend Oregon. It was hot and before air conditioning in the car and as we were driving past Shasta we decided to swim so pulled off the the parking area. As we got out of the car we heard a low humming and as we ran to the water the yellow jackets climbed up our Levi's and we all got stung horribly. I had over 30 stings alone. But like Yvonne says the itching is worse then the stings and Kyle Busch won all 3 races this week end, and totally got boo'ed again. I am glad he's doing so well and I like his way of driving, almost like D Earnhardt Sr. Last night using a maneuver called the "Earnhardt" he bump drafted Brad Koswalewski and wrecked him and won the race. The difference is Sr Earnhardt wouldn't have wrecked Brad, just bumped him out of the way. Get well quick Cory and keep us posted...


----------



## dmmj (Aug 21, 2010)

before air conditioning? I did not think that was possible?


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 21, 2010)

the scariest thing was when I was living in northern KY and going to school in cincinnati.. I was driving north on the freeway and felt something along my inner thigh. I had a face towel in the car and took it and grabbed whatever it was that was crawling on my leg. when I could risk looking, all I saw was a 2" stinger kind of thing waving around. freaky - freaked me out. I stopped at the closest pony keg and shook the towel in the parking lot. It was a wasp kind of critter with the longest stinger-looking thing I've ever seen. I looked it up later and found it was some sort of ovipositor - used for laying eggs.. fairly safe, but with my intense dislike of these critters, freaky.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 22, 2010)

today is day 3. they say i might have MSRA. they have cut open a blood blister that formed and took 2 culture samples. they are changing up the antibotics because it appears the infection is resistant to them. i got an MRI today to see if the infection has moved into the bone or is just localized in the tissues. that is all for now. thanks everyone for the well wishes!!!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't want to scare anyone but isn't there a antibiotic resistant bug going around? MAybe have them look into that in my experience the drug resisant ones tend to be ID'ed to late.


----------



## VICtort (Aug 22, 2010)

I have had two, herp related. I was digging in a tortoise enclosure and I hit an old gopher (the mammal) burrow that was connected to a very active and agressive colony of yellow jackets some 20 ft away. They came after me, stung me a dozen times, some were under my shirt, and I hurled myself into the koi pond, which helped stop the attack.

The other was indoors, and I was watching a movie in dim light...but without my glasses. I see a 3/4I" bug moving across the carpet, which I misidentify in the dim llight as an escaped lizard food cricket... I dive on it, and let out a yell when what turns out to be an Assassin Bug injects my thumb with venom. I must have brought it into the house along with wood for the stove... My thumb swelled, and throbbed, putting it in ice water dulled the pain. For about 1/2 an hour, it was surprisingly intense...it itched afterward. Assasin bugs are a mixed blessing, they eat pest bugs in your garden but you _don't_ want to grab one...Vic


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 22, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I don't want to scare anyone but isn't there a antibiotic resistant bug going around? MAybe have them look into that in my experience the drug resisant ones tend to be ID'ed to late.



do u have any more information about this?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 22, 2010)

here are 3 links
http://www.cnbc.com/id/38677723
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,599389,00.html
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...n-methicillin-resistant-staphylococcus-aureus
Good news for spike is it seems to be mainy for travelers from india 

Follow up question is anyone taking care of your torts while you are laid up?


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 22, 2010)

My sister got bit by something last summer. She doesn't know what bit her but one day she noticed she had a dime-sized painful bump on the heel of her foot- she could barely walk on it.
She waited a few days for it to go down, but it didn't so she ended up going to the foot doctor.
He said that if she had waited another day to get it checked out she would have been in the hospital with blood poisoning!! The doctor gave her topical ointment and different kinds of antibiotics.
The same thing happened to her this summer- luckily she knew at the first sign of the bump that she had to get antibiotics.
I live in Illinois too and there are no dangerous spiders or other creepy crawlies. She must just be allergic to whatever it is that bit her.

The worst that has ever happened to me is when I stepped on a bee- it stung my foot and my foot swelled up sooo big! I couldn't even wear my shoe for a day or two.



terryo said:


> Cory...the only experience I've had with a bug of any kind (besides getting stung by a bee...ouch!) is....one night I was all alone watching TV and the biggest bug I ever saw ran across the screen. I was reading a book at the time, and threw it up in the air..ran out of the room and called my son to come over as fast as he could. I closed the door to my room until he got here, so the bug couldn't get out. He came over and searched my room for two hours....moving all the furniture. Then he called my other son, who came over with construction masks, and some kind of bug spray, and the two of them kept searching and spraying bug spray all over my room. While this was going on, my friend called to ask if I had watched Gray's Anatomy, and I said I was watching a little of it, but was reading a book at the same time because it was a repeat. Then I told her about the biggest bug I had ever seen, and that my two sons were here moving all the furniture looking for it. She then told me....laughing through her tears....that it was a commercial for an exterminator. It took me about 10 min. to get up enough nerve to go tell my sons what my friend told me. I had to sleep in the guest room while my room was airing out. True story. My kids will never let me live that one down.
> Hope your feeling better reallllllll soon! Hugs!!



hahahahaha that is an awesome story!!!!!

Get better soon Cory!!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 22, 2010)

dmmj said:


> here are 3 links
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/38677723
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,599389,00.html
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...n-methicillin-resistant-staphylococcus-aureus
> ...





thx 4 the links. ill check them out.

Tom and my mom are caring for my torts. Tom is doing a great job and is a great friend to have. he is so awesome!!


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 22, 2010)

OH---I'm sorry to hear about your bug bite. That sounds awful. Wishing you a speedy recovery~
My worst is ants in my bed..just not pleasant to wake up w/something biting your face in a middle of a night. 
I have sat on a dying bee once in 5th grade at a community pool and the worst part was not the pain from the sting but my overly protective dad with good intention jumping to my aid, grabbing my thigh and sucking the life out of me...he thought it was poisonous...Can you imagine? I was mortified and embarrassed beyond belief.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 23, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to scare anyone but isn't there a antibiotic resistant bug going around? MAybe have them look into that in my experience the drug resisant ones tend to be ID'ed to late.
> ...



MRSA is Methicillin Resistant Staph A. there are a few resistant bugs that plag the hospitals. VRE - vancomycin resistant enterococcus is another.....

any time we use the shotgun method of trying to stamp out infections, we risk creating superbugs.. 

I hope you have a good recovery. 

teri


----------

